# Really? Gross!



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My husband wanted to know what Bully Sticks were and I didn't know either so I googled it...

Bully Sticks are 100% Beef Sticks Dog Treats and dog chews that are made from the pizzle or penis of the bull.

Really wished I hadn't lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

lol!!!! It's funny! to be honest I don't find it gross. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

I didnt know this either until my dad told me..eh..whatever though..my dogs love them! I just HATE the smell of them when they are being chewed on. ew


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> I didnt know this either until my dad told me..eh..whatever though..my dogs love them! I just HATE the smell of them when they are being chewed on. ew


I've got mine from two different stores before I found the good ones and noticed the ones not grass fed smelled awful! My dogs love them also buy I couldn't lived without knowing what they were. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

We can't seem to get them over here, so a couple of years back somone on here ordered some for me and posted them over - the dogs just loved them! 

A Scottish girl on here and I were joking that we would set up a little business making them here.

The ones I got were from bestbullysticks and they were odourless - essential really!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Hehe yep it's a bit gross 

On Christmas day my Grandma came round and asked 'what's that that Max is eating, is it a rawhide stick?' so I was like, 'erm no, it's a piece of dried bull's penis'.. I don't think it's quite what she expected, hehe :-D


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought bully sticks were those typical raw hide bones in the shape of sticks sticks. I was a bit taken aback when I found out what they really were, but we can't get them here anyway. Unfortunately and fortunately!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Where do you get bully stix? I get them at PetCo/Smart. They are SO expensive. My dogs love them. I'd love to buy some that come in bulk, if they aren't too expensive. We have 3 chi's and a sheltie in the house.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick 

LOL I had to chuckle at the OP. I think everyone knew that. :lol: Shocking though, isn't it?!


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

once I found out, I had to switch to elk antlers. I just can't let the pups chew on that and then want to lick my face. Yarm!!


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

What do they exactly do as health wise ? What's the benefit ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

